# I need locations in Broward County, Florida! Help!



## jalvarez90 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm starting to do more photo shoots and I'm interested in doing some in urban looking areas, or abandoned places. North Miami/Aventura is fine. But I'd prefer places around Hollywood or Fort Lauderdale. If anyone could help with some locations, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## mnrivera210 (Jul 28, 2011)

I too am looking for places around the Hollywood area.  I think downtown Miami would be the kind of environment your looking for, better yet Fort Lauderdale has many interesting spots as well.  Cannot think of any particular place on top of my head, its always best to drive around and just fall upon a place.  Well anyways, good luck!


----------



## jalvarez90 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you  I have no choice but to drive around and look  I just wish I knew where to look. Fort Lauderdale is so big. & I'm saving the spots in Miami for later shoots. If I find any good spots, I'll be sure to share them


----------



## Jengimann (Jul 28, 2011)

The Sunrise Blvd corridor east of 95 is probably your best bet for am urban look/feel, maybe even a bit farther south on US1 as well. I wouldn't go by yourself of course.


----------



## HWesh (Jul 29, 2011)

If you head to the Broward Mall, there is a abandoned parking garage right next to West Side Regional Hospital.


----------

